# Looking for a club like Titleist DCI 981



## philsh (Jul 21, 2013)

Afternoon All, 

I've just got back from Portugal and ended up playing with a set of Titleist DCI 981 irons and loved them. I play with W/S Di11s and have fell out with them since spending a few weeks playing with them. What would a modern version of these clubs be? They felt so much better than my current clubs and went a lot further. I had more confidence with them. I got a few shots wrong with them and didn't go as far but when got it right which was more and more they felt much better than my current clubs.

Edit: I also liked the lower flight that I got from the above irons. Was a lot lower and I felt more in control.


----------



## Bobirdie (Jul 21, 2013)

What shaft was in them???

Could have been a stiffer shaft which would have lowered your flight and tightened your dispersion?


----------



## philsh (Jul 21, 2013)

Bobirdie said:



			What shaft was in them???

Could have been a stiffer shaft which would have lowered your flight and tightened your dispersion?
		
Click to expand...

Was a true temper dynamic gold I think. I don't have a clue about shafts or much for that matter lol


----------



## Ethan (Jul 21, 2013)

The DCI 981 was a decent enough club in its day (2001-ish), but that day was a long time ago. I am sure you can do better than the Wilson with another more contemporary model. Plenty of players irons that will hit the ball low but offer some forgiveness. Mizuno make a number of such models, and the modern day successor of the 981 is probably the Titleist CB. 

Failing that, buy a set of 981s on ebay. You should get them pretty cheap.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 22, 2013)

I had DCI Blacks for ages and absolutely loved them. Not sure how different they were to the DCI 981's though.

You should try out the Callaway X Hot Pro's. These are on my short list of next irons to replace my AP2's.  So easy to hit and easily a club longer.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 22, 2013)

I believe you just happened on the 'magic combination' of head and shaft that suits you (currently!)

Shame you didn't get what shaft it as, as that's possibly more important than the heads. 

Did you consider negotiating a purchase of the ones in Portugal?  Maybe try now? Or at least get spec of the shaft - DGS300? Ebay might be a way to go, but different shaft is likely to give different flight - R300 will almost certainly be higher. Your D11s are designed for higher flight, so even R300s might actually be 'lower'.


----------



## philsh (Jul 22, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			I believe you just happened on the 'magic combination' of head and shaft that suits you (currently!)

Shame you didn't get what shaft it as, as that's possibly more important than the heads. 

Did you consider negotiating a purchase of the ones in Portugal?  Maybe try now? Or at least get spec of the shaft - DGS300? Ebay might be a way to go, but different shaft is likely to give different flight - R300 will almost certainly be higher. Your D11s are designed for higher flight, so even R300s might actually be 'lower'.
		
Click to expand...

I did ask and told not for sale. I didn't bother finding what shaft it was as at the time I thought it was a club from the 80s lol I hoping to be able to get a club like it so going to look at the Titleist 712 cb, Cleveland 588 cb, Callaway X hot  and will try a Wilson staff fg tour v2.


----------

